# Tracy McGrady wins the game!



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Excellent! 

Unstoppable!

TMac would not be denied! What more can a man do to win a game by himself. With the game on the line he brings it past the three point arch and glides smoothly by two defenders like they are standing still. He goes up for the game tying bucket and instead tosses a wrap around pass into Juwan Howard's hands for an easy lay up. Howard misses!!!??? Goat!!!

TMac fights for the rebound and puts it back in.

Overtime.

Magic win.


Excellent!

Unstoppable!


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Excellent!
> 
> Unstoppable!
> ...


I guess you would have to see the game from halftime to see what happened.. all the other people on the boards don't really care..they are like yeah whatever then go off talking about a kobe lebron trade (lol)......if that happened and kobe was still playing in the league and played vs LA...i gaurantee you if kobe was traded away and ditched for lebron...he would score an nba high against the lakers.

anyways, yeah it was amazing..i still cant believe..i actually thought t-mac would step up at the end but it would be too late..but we got this win..

hopefully tmac and the rest learn their lesson on improving their defense etc... plus now we got home court next game

i just hope tmac doesnt lose his game while he's at the top (like what he said in the newspaper)...


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

The NBA is abuzz with Kobe and LeBron and it seems like alot of people are wasting their time discussing Kobe for LeBron trades!

We might as well be discussing Shaq for Duncan trades.

We might as well be discussing men on Mars.

The point is: Kobe is not going to be traded for LeBron.

I would rather try to focus on what is actually happening in the NBA. Like TMAC pulling off amazing, single handed, dominating plays that brought Orlando back for a win. TMAC was truly outstanding.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> The NBA is abuzz with Kobe and LeBron and it seems like alot of people are wasting their time discussing Kobe for LeBron trades!
> 
> We might as well be discussing Shaq for Duncan trades.
> ...


Can you reply to the post in the NBA discussion for about T-mac AMAZING!!! JORDAN WHAT??

You seem to understand what I am talking about.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That was one of the worst first halves I have ever seen ... man it was pitiful. How does Drew Gooden go for 0 and 0 in the first half and 16 and 9 in the second? 

Tmac is really struggling with his shot, but he seems to always start a little slow. This was a huge win for Orlando because of the type of win it was. Those are wins you can really build on, those grind it out games. Tmac proves he does have some "clutchness" in him.

Would have been a real bad start to the season had we lost that one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> That was one of the worst first halves I have ever seen ... man it was pitiful. How does Drew Gooden go for 0 and 0 in the first half and 16 and 9 in the second?
> 
> Tmac is really struggling with his shot, but he seems to always start a little slow. This was a huge win for Orlando because of the type of win it was. Those are wins you can really build on, those grind it out games. Tmac proves he does have some "clutchness" in him.
> ...


Is Reece Gaines really that bad running the PG, I mean he couldn't even get on the court before Shammond Williams and Tyron Lue.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Reece Gaines really that bad running the PG, I mean he couldn't even get on the court before Shammond Williams and Tyron Lue.


He hasn't been very good. I have my doubt now about him ever being a PG, but he's got time. Tonight against New Orleans he handed N.O. 6 points in about a minute with turnovers. I think he'd be fine, but he doesn't appear to be a very good ball handler.


----------

